# 4-h pack project



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

The pack goat project is very popular at our fair. First year no pack second year empty pack third year full pack. It goes on the goats skill level. Our course has always been kind of thrown together. This year my husband is going to make obstacles, any suggestions for a good course?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

See-saw? Is that even safe?? I don't do pack goats but I think a see-saw could be fun... 

How exactly do you show them? Is it simlier to hors showmanship where there is a pattern and the handler has to guide the animal through at all the different obstacles and alternate between different gaites?


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Stairs! Up and down!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> See-saw? Is that even safe?? I don't do pack goats but I think a see-saw could be fun...
> 
> How exactly do you show them? Is it simlier to hors showmanship where there is a pattern and the handler has to guide the animal through at all the different obstacles and alternate between different gaites?


show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Opening, walking through, and closing a gate. It's harder then it sounds with a saddled goat who doesn't remember he's wider then normal. Back x number of feet in a straight line. A keyhole pattern. The saddled, older ones should be able to show a working pace. 

How about adding a race class too. They must saddle up their goat and load it with a assorment of gear. Race to the otherside of the arena without losing anything.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That sounds neat! I may have to try that some day.

I'm assuming big wethers are best for this? Or does?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like big wethers the best, it may be my imagination but, I think that they bond better and have a better will to work.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

Basically we make a course and the kids must complete it. The best of each class then competes for best over all. My daughter won last year. She won the first year class, then the judge asked them to complete as much if the course as possible without a leash. Oscar was the only goat who would follow off leash. We want to change up the course this year. Plus it had always been thrown together from things on the fairground. My husband is going to make stuff this year.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Can you have goats to turns inside a box maybe? Weaving cones? Raised.boards to step over?


----------

